# The "learn theory" vs "no theory" approach to guitar...



## Max Dread (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi all

Something I've thought about for a long time and would love to hear other peoples thoughts on.....

I teach a few people guitar and we often end up discussing theory and whether it is necessary to learn it. I tend to advocate it and advise to learn as much theory as necessary to help them become great guitarists. But I like to give a balanced view and so - in a nutshell - what I end up telling them is:

- Learning theory can really help with song writing and improvisation. It can help enhance your understanding of what is going on with a piece of music. It also gives you a universal language, so that when you are playing music or writing with others you can share ideas much more easily. 

- If you spend A LOT of time playing guitar, over the years you may develop an ear good enough for you to get by without knowing much/any theory. You'll be able to hear what notes will give a certain feeling or effect. And your ears will guide you through improv and writing, even if you don't know that you've just played a C# Lydian with a diminished salad garnish on the side. 

(I seem to remember reading once that Van Halen took the latter approach, although I've since read that that is somewhat of an urban myth and that he did know theory.)

Anyways, would be very interested to hear people's thoughts on this topic. 

Cheers

Max


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2012)

I think you should try to learn as much theory as possible. I dont know much but if I was an actual musician I would learn more for sure.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 22, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I think you should try to learn as much theory as possible. I dont know much but if I was an actual musician I would learn more for sure.





Basic theory is a great help. Understanding of scales, ability to read notation, key signatures, chord construction/intervals, and voice leading.
I think everyone should learn those. Incredibly useful and doesn't take much work. I don't know anything off by heart nor am I fast at putting it into practice, but all of the things above are incredibly useful to my writing.
Oh and it's easy to forget - but rhythm. On the odd occasion that somebody doesn't know what a 16th note or a triplet is, it really can be frustrating, haha.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah you should at least learn the note names and intervals.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 22, 2012)

Learning theory can't make your music any worse


----------



## Max Dread (Nov 22, 2012)

Cheers guys. I agree with everything that you've said. I actually really enjoy theory and I do encourage my students to learn it from me. 

I should imagine most people feel the same about it, but it would be really interesting to hear from those who don't. I'd also love to know whether the "Van Halen knew no theory" is true or rubbish? And along those lines, whether anyone knows of any well known guitarists who have got by with no theory at all?

Cheers

Max


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 22, 2012)

There are loads of people who get by without theory but if you intend on being a professional musician why not learn how things work? 

Learn the rules first before you break them.


----------



## Max Dread (Nov 22, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Learn the rules first before you break them.



That's definitely an angle I take with the students who don't think they want to learn theory. Well put.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 22, 2012)

People often forget that the electric guitar is basically a folk instrument, in that it is used in the music of the people. All folk or popular music has a strong tradition of self-education, which in my view is a perfectly legitimate way to approach the instrument. It's part of its history. I don't buy into the arguments that music theory is "limiting", but I also don't think it's strictly necessary for the electric guitar. 

Learning music theory is a great asset, but I think for a beginner who wants to pick up the electric guitar, "just playing" can also be helpful. They will develop a strong ear and be able to approach music theory properly when they are ready. Kids and young teens in particular have very short attention spans, and trying to teach guitar through rigid logic in the manner of their school teachers might actually hinder their progress. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Indigenous (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't think there's anything wrong with understanding what you're playing and what you're hearing. It's definitely not going to make your playing worse.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 22, 2012)

Whether you learn theory officially or not you're using it. It's the same reason you speak English and still take English class (or whatever other language). Why not understand what you're doing?

There comes a point where everyone wants to know more. At that point a lot of them will turn to theory or they just happen to be creative enough to figure out something new.


----------



## Francis978 (Nov 22, 2012)

I agree with Learning theory, and the person above who said it can't make your music any worse is absolutely right, it can only help you

but on the other hand you don't need to know an excessive amount of theory, but for some people, once learning theory they began to think way too much about songwriting, and by that I mean that as they tried to write music they put way too much pressure on themselves to "follow the rules" of theory. I still say that in the writing process to just listen and trust your ear. 

This isn't to disprove theory, I am all for it, I just wanted to say both sides that I have seen

If I was too vague or didn't really come off the right way I am sorry, I usually have a hard time finding the right words xD


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 22, 2012)

Francis978 said:


> I agree with Learning theory, and the person above who said it can't make your music any worse is absolutely right, it can only help you
> 
> but on the other hand you don't need to know an excessive amount of theory, but for some people, once learning theory they began to think way too much about songwriting, and by that I mean that as they tried to write music they put way too much pressure on themselves to "follow the rules" of theory. I still say that in the writing process to just listen and trust your ear.



&#8220;I may be drunk, Miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly.&#8221; - Winston Churchill

Anybody that is mildly aware of or even cares for what's going on in their music (be it through formal training or otherwise) is going to have compositional constipation at some point. That's a part of the maturation process. Besides, there are workarounds for that sort of thing. As my jazz harmony teacher once said about guys that are hesitant to improvise, "Stick a diminished seventh chord in there and get it over with!"

Except, you know, you can't do that if you don't know what a diminished seventh chord is.


----------



## Francis978 (Nov 22, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> I may be drunk, Miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly. - Winston Churchill
> 
> Anybody that is mildly aware of or even cares for what's going on in their music (be it through formal training or otherwise) is going to have compositional constipation at some point. That's a part of the maturation process. Besides, there are workarounds for that sort of thing. As my jazz harmony teacher once said about guys that are hesitant to improvise, "Stick a diminished seventh chord in there and get it over with!"
> 
> Except, you know, you can't do that if you don't know what a diminished seventh chord is.



Hopefully you didn't take what I said the wrong way, like I said, I am all for theory, I have even asked your help before (which I do appreciate), I was just saying what I have seen before.

Fair point XD


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm so glad I never learned what adjectives, verbs and nouns are. It's made my writing much better.

Also I'm glad I never learned to read or write. I've got true artistic creativity over my words. I'm using text-to-speech to type submit this post.



Training and theory never hurt the artist. To truly command a medium, any medium, first you need to understand it. To understand it, you need to study it, and that's where the theory comes in. Watching loads of films doesn't make you a film student, it just makes you a consumer. Likewise, listening to music doesn't necessarily give you the tools to reproduce it. Add a study of the underlying theory, the ability to critically pick apart what you're consuming, and now you've got legs to stand on.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 22, 2012)

Francis978 said:


> I agree with Learning theory, and the person above who said it can't make your music any worse is absolutely right, it can only help you
> 
> but on the other hand you don't need to know an excessive amount of theory, but for some people, once learning theory they began to think way too much about songwriting, and by that I mean that as they tried to write music they put way too much pressure on themselves to "follow the rules" of theory. I still say that in the writing process to just listen and trust your ear.
> 
> ...




If you think they are rules, you don't understand enough of the theory .
I have always found getting bound by theory a rather ridiculous assertion, it isn't a set of rules, it is a set of explanations as to why something sounds the way it does.

As mentioned it cannot make you worse.

Max, a player with a long career will indeed know a lot of it, without knowing it, but learning theory allows one to put the words to the action, and then you can actually explain it to others instead of 'listen to this, it sounds cool!'. That is why players of any level benefit. 

I really dislike playing with people I can't speak with on at least a reasonable level about theory. It gets frustrating very fast.


----------



## Francis978 (Nov 22, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> If you think they are rules, you don't understand enough of the theory .
> I have always found getting bound by theory a rather ridiculous assertion, it isn't a set of rules, it is a set of explanations as to why something sounds the way it does.
> 
> As mentioned it cannot make you worse.
> ...



I wasn't saying there are rules, I was saying others thought of it as rules. Although you could say that for them thinking so it could be a laziness to not want to understand it well enough. (I am still in a school setting, and was just stating what I saw from other kids within my theory class, and their complaints about it, which I can't see eye to eye with them on)

I have played with people at an event for my school who had no idea of chord names and basic sub divisions and I wanted to bang my head into a wall

Theory helped me to a huge degree as a guitar player and a singer, for, as you said, allowing me to understand and explain.


----------



## guitareben (Nov 22, 2012)

Learn music, then learn the theory behind the music you've learnt. Repeat. 

eg, learn some jazz solo's, then learn all the jazz theory and harmony. Learn some chord stuff, then learn chords. (though learning how chords are constructed is pretty dam important)


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 22, 2012)

Francis978 said:


> Hopefully you didn't take what I said the wrong way, like I said, I am all for theory, I have even asked your help before (which I do appreciate), I was just saying what I have seen before.



Not at all, I merely felt it was an appropriate time to quote Churchill.


----------



## Trespass (Nov 22, 2012)

The fact that this is even a question is why guitarists are so boring to listen to.

Because after we solve this dilemma (in the growth of a guitar player), it's about prioritizing that theory. And universally, guitarists are really, really poor users of scales, arpeggios, modes, song structure, chord voicings, instrumentation.

The list goes on and on. Don't just learn guitar theory, take a few classical or jazz courses just as seriously as you do "metal" or "rock" guitar theory.


----------



## nostealbucket (Nov 22, 2012)

Learning a ton of theory really helped me in every possible way. I couldn't write decent music without it.


----------



## Indigenous (Nov 22, 2012)

Trespass said:


> The fact that this is even a question is why guitarists are so boring to listen to.
> 
> Because after we solve this dilemma (in the growth of a guitar player), it's about prioritizing that theory. And universally, guitarists are really, really poor users of scales, arpeggios, modes, song structure, chord voicings, instrumentation.
> 
> The list goes on and on. Don't just learn guitar theory, take a few classical or jazz courses just as seriously as you do "metal" or "rock" guitar theory.



...That sounds like a serious generalization to me. Guitarists are universally poor at doing all those things? I get that you can have an opinion, but that just sounds spiteful to me.


----------



## that short guy (Nov 22, 2012)

my stance is a lil different that some peoples. Do I think theory can be a great tool to have, yes, but for me the guitar has always been about just having fun and enjoying what I'm playing... I tried to learn theory when I was in Highschool and it just started taking the fun out of playing for me, it became more like a chore instead of fun. So for me I never got into theory.


----------



## Winspear (Nov 22, 2012)

Indigenous said:


> ...That sounds like a serious generalization to me. Guitarists are universally poor at doing all those things? I get that you can have an opinion, but that just sounds spiteful to me.



Of course it's a generalization but a pretty true one. Let's be honest - 95% of guitarists don't do anything interesting.


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 22, 2012)

That can be said for more than just guitar


----------



## Dayn (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm just rehashing what's been said, but yes, everyone should learn theory. As teachers, we should also explain what theory actually _is_, though. My musicianship has increased exponentially since I started understanding what's happening.

I have the strongest kind of evidence, too: _anecdotal evidence_. I've been teaching my friend, and now she's getting past simply playing a few chords. She's actually _understanding_ now. And that's a wonderful thing for anyone.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Nov 22, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> That can be said for more than just guitar



Guitarists are especially prone to it, particularly the modern rock guitarist and his siblings on similar instruments. The culture of ignorance among modern guitarists and their siblings is unmatched in any circle of music save perhaps that of electronic music.

Theory is an explanation of what we have heard before, not what must be heard now. Delving into it can do no harm and will almost certainly open doors that its students did not even realize existed. It is a manner by which music can be analyzed and communicated to the fellow musician. Any musician that takes their music seriously does themselves a disservice if they don't take the time to understand the language of their craft.


----------



## Matt_D_ (Nov 22, 2012)

there's a difference between learning theory, and sticking rigidly to the conventions taught when composing. 

think of it as a way to understand what those chords that sound interesting together are, and how to embellish upon, and extend those progressions. its also handy as a compression method. you dont need to remember every damn note, just know that you're ascending in a particular scale/mode starting in a particular spot  at least, thats what im finding in my own slow, torturous journey into the realm of musical theory as an adult


----------



## ixlramp (Nov 23, 2012)

Study it and then be 'free with it' ... no dogma or confinement ... use it artistically
But then some people are meant to not study it .. it depends, follow your intuition


----------



## glpg80 (Nov 23, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> Study it and then be 'free with it' ... no dogma or confinement ... use it artistically
> But then some people are meant to not study it .. it depends, follow your intuition



I did the opposite. I played at first with little to no theory. With practice my ears continued to develope as did my understanding of theory along with it. What has helped me alot was being able to teach it to others - it really allows it to sink in.

Learning theory has allowed me to transcribe piano parts onto guitar by ear rather easily, or transcribe different licks into different keys for harmonies. Knowing triads, minor and major modes, keys, etc. Solidifies your understanding and your abilities as a musician to pick up on other artists because theory is the language of describing music, where music is the mode and method of expression as a language. Additionally it gives me confidence in my playing knowing that i have something more to offer to the listener than just random notes or licks repeated from memory that particular year. If i miss a note my entire lick is not ruined because there is theory reinforced behind it all which is where the confidence extends from.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Nov 23, 2012)

Im kicking myself in the ass for not sticking with it. Two of my good friends really know thier thoery and they can write some of the sickest sounds stuff. Me I have to mess around until I find something then slowly owrk around it. That being said I have been reteaching myself,


----------



## Grimbold (Nov 23, 2012)

Fiction said:


> Learning theory can't make your music any worse



this
and anyways
it opens up your playing and makes you a better musician


----------



## The Reverend (Nov 23, 2012)

I've done it both ways. I accomplished most of my technical facility through learning tabs, and mimicking the chord shapes, scale fragments, etc of the songs I was learning, which were either metal songs or classical guitar songs. I'm pretty good at playing other people's work. I ran into a road block, though, when I tried to fuze classical guitar and metal into the sound I heard in my head. I had all this random knowledge floating around, but I really struggled to write something as cohesive and beautiful as I wanted.

So I went to school, started taking theory classes, and learned some on my own. I'm still in the fundamental stages, but already I can see the improvement. I understand chord progressions, which opened so many doors to me creatively. I understand intervals, which made scales easy to learn, and I started creating melodies that were both "new" to my ears and really expressive. I'm still working on applying solid voice leading to my own work, but it's mostly a reflection of my ambitions being much greater than my skill. 

Playing guitar with no theory is fine if you only care about technical facility or perhaps just playing in a genre and not being groundbreaking. It's far too easy to just fall into a rut, writing the same songs in different ways, essentially, when you don't understand all the possibilities you have literally at your fingertips. I know I did. I literally wrote an album in Am that is essentially variations on a single theme. Chord progressions and everything. Of course, if that was what I meant to do, it'd be fine, but it's not. 

Learn theory, boring or not. Limiting yourself is something you should only do if you're stuck compositionally, not when you're learning to express yourself musically.


----------



## Trespass (Nov 23, 2012)

I think you guys should be learning to improvise as well. Over complex chord progressions, both with trad root motion (dominant to tonic, circle of 4ths) and not trad (mediant relationships, chromatic movement, static harmony etc.)

Learning theory without being able to speak it casually (improvise it), is like being able to write a novel (composition) without being able to hold a conversation.

Think of how a child learns language and how to express themselves with language. It's a combination of book learning and interacting with their peers.


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 23, 2012)

InfinityCollision said:


> Guitarists are especially prone to it, particularly the modern rock guitarist and his siblings on similar instruments. The culture of ignorance among modern guitarists and their siblings is unmatched in any circle of music save perhaps that of electronic music.



I agree, I'm just saying not every pianist or whatever is interesting either it's just that those instruments are prevailent in more theoretically sophisticated genres.


----------



## cgraci (Nov 23, 2012)

I was a sucky guitarist and ever since I have been taking theory it's made not only understanding of music better but also improved my playing ability by doing scales arpeggios ect. Not everyone is born with the talent. Some people have to work for it .


----------



## StratoJazz (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd say it's mainly about what your musical goals are. You don't really need to know the theory behind the music of Jazz if you want to be a great Metal musician and vice-versa. It's not going to hurt you however to know the theory behind each opposite style though, since there is some crossover between styles.

So like Trespass said, it's about prioritizing the theory you need to learn. However, you should learn to read music, have a good grasp over basic music theory, and more importantly have a great ear. Especially if you plan on going pro as a player. Knowing how a piano works(you don't need to be the next Rachmaninov or Chick Corea) is helpful to. Especially since most theory is taught from the standpoint of a keyboardist.

Anyway, the fact that you are teaching your students basic theory itself isn't bad at all. You just don't really need to teach someone the modes of melodic minor if they want learn how to play "Thunderstruck."

If you ask me, I say you should capitalize on their curiosity, meaning that if they seem to want to learn about you should teach them theory.

Something that should mentioned is that while theory makes you more aware, it's not going to make you execute a piece better. Theory's job has always been to explain the sounds that you hear and organize them so they can be reproduced again and again.

To wrap it up, I say you should learn as much theory you need to play the music you want to play.


----------



## viesczy (Nov 23, 2012)

My idea is this, that when you reach the point when it doesn't make sense to you/slowing you down... that's all the theory you need. 

I don't count being able to read single note/multiple stop/chords shapes, recognizing keys, time signatures & such as theory. That's basic stuff which any musician should be able to do. All that stuff is basic like vocabulary classes or very basic language classes.

To me theory is applying/combining the basics into something, understanding what a melody line is doing to the progression, or what the progression is doing to the melody line. Where to go within a piece, how to resolve tension, or when to create tension leading into the next part of the progression, understanding/utilizing the "feel/mood/color" of the modes within the context of the progression, to me that's theory. 

Again, how much do you need? As much as you can understand and utilitze. Now knowing all there is to know about theory doesn't mean you're guaranteed to be a great composer, it just means you're going to understand what a composer's work is sonically doing. 

Does that make sense? 

Derek


----------



## djyngwie (Nov 24, 2012)

Dayn said:


> I have the strongest kind of evidence, too: _anecdotal evidence_.


Erm, you do know that that's the weakest form of evidence, right?


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 24, 2012)

djyngwie said:


> Erm, you do know that that's the weakest form of evidence, right?



Noone knows that.


----------



## guitarmadillo (Nov 24, 2012)

Max Dread said:


> Hi all
> 
> 
> (I seem to remember reading once that Van Halen took the latter approach, although I've since read that that is somewhat of an urban myth and that he did know theory.)
> ...


I'm pretty sure both Eddie and Alex had piano lessons when they were really young, so they probably learned theory.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 24, 2012)

viesczy said:


> My idea is this, that when you reach the point when it doesn't make sense to you/slowing you down... that's all the theory you need.
> 
> ...
> 
> Again, how much do you need? As much as you can understand and utilitze. Now knowing all there is to know about theory doesn't mean you're guaranteed to be a great composer, it just means you're going to understand what a composer's work is sonically doing.



You know, I'm trying to think of the last time I was slowed down by anything related to music theory, and my mind keeps going back to a guy that we auditioned for my band who didn't know how to put together chords and wasn't playing the right amount of beats. I put a leadsheet in front him, we started playing, and I was hearing either nothing or wrong notes coming out of his amp. We spent most of our rehearsal time trying to teach this guy how to play D/F# (he still doesn't get it), and very little time playing. In other words, it was a wasted rehearsal. So, I'm inclined to say the opposite. How much theory do you need? Enough that you're no longer slowing everybody else down.



> I don't count being able to read single note/multiple stop/chords shapes, recognizing keys, time signatures & such as theory. That's basic stuff which any musician should be able to do. All that stuff is basic like vocabulary classes or very basic language classes.



This, +1. +2, even.


----------



## fantom (Nov 26, 2012)

Preamble: I agree that basic chord naming and counting are necessary for communication with other musicians and learning from sheet music. Aside from that, I am really split on the topic. Personally, every musician should learn theory. Realistically, do you need to study art to make a beautiful painting? No! Do you need to practice techniques using brushes and paints? YES!

I took lessons for years. My first teacher taught me the basics... take that back... sight reading. He didn't teach any theory. However, he made sure my mechanics were solid. My second teacher showed me advanced technique and made me practice like crazy to a metronome. He didn't show me any theory outside of running scales all over the neck and sweep patterns. Both taught by example, using common songs as a basis. My 2nd teacher would pick from bands I liked (or 80s shred).

I learned most theory on my own because I was curious. I approached my teachers with questions to help me understand concepts. When I asked someone why X scale works over a dominant 5th chord and got a blank stare, I knew to stick to mechanics. Everything I learned was online or from college textbooks (which I borrowed). Did either of my teachers do a poor job? No! They did what I needed. They motivated me, made sure I had decent technique, and tried to help me move out of my comfort zone.

So teaching theory? You don't need to learn abstract algebra to keep track of your finances. It comes down to what the student wants to do with the time they are paying you for (or in some cases, not paying for) and what they can do on their own. If they understand how to use the internet, there's nothing you can do but ask them what you can clarify. Some students may want to learn technique. Others may want to learn composition. You should choose what you teach (and how you teach) based on the individual if possible.


----------



## viesczy (Nov 26, 2012)

SC, I'll give you that! 

Addendum to my statement... you need enough theory in you that you don't slow others down too. I didn't even think beyond myself!

There are few things I hate as much as other musicians not having their stuff down as it is a coupling effect to me. I'll hear it, be waiting to hear it again (because of my OCD) while getting all  in my mind anticipating the mistake and then I start rushing to hear the mistake so I can vent the  in a tactful way that points out that they're screwing something up.

A recent audition/band creation meeting was with a guitarist had a vision of sypmphonic sorta metal. So we all get together @ the keyboardist's place (2 hour drive for me) and the *only* thing that the other guitarist could do was that ONE piece (which was just 2 parts)! 

It seemed like he was just trying to land the female singer who was 1/2 his age and he spent the better part of 2 hours with his back to me and the keyboardist while repeating the same parts he created. We eventually stopped playing along as any input we offered to alter/improve the piece (2 basic parts) was barely acknowledged, so we (the keyboardist and myself) started just vamping/shredding over basic progressions.

Get this, we then were told to knock it off as it was slowing them down (he and the singer)! 

Needless to say I bowed out, and the keyboardist was going to do the same. 2 hours there and back to deal with someone who thought they knew music because they read a few books, had little actual ability to create the music beyond what little they had worked out and wanted to talk gear/make time with just out of her teens singer?

Derek


----------



## wespaul (Nov 26, 2012)

Theory-schmeory


----------



## Dayn (Nov 26, 2012)

InfinityCollision said:


> Guitarists are especially prone to it, particularly the modern rock guitarist and his siblings on similar instruments. The culture of ignorance among modern guitarists and their siblings is unmatched in any circle of music save perhaps that of electronic music.


I like to call it 'fashionable ignorance'. "Hendrix didn't need it!" "Yeah, well you're not Hendrix, are you?"



djyngwie said:


> Erm, you do know that that's the weakest form of evidence, right?


No. I am completely serious. A friend told me, so I _know_ it's true.


----------



## 3074326 (Nov 29, 2012)

I've had better jams with people who only know basic theory compared to those who know extensive theory. The term "over-thinking" comes to mind here. The best jams I've had were basically me, a guitarist and a drummer (none of us knew much more than basic theory) just getting plugged in/settled and playing. No discussion, just going off the energy of each other. 

I know basic theory and understand how things work. I don't get too much into it because it stops being fun at that point. But I probably get as annoyed with theory people who can't (refuse to?) use their ears as some of you guys get with ear people who can't use their brains. 

Both can be equally good and awful when it comes to the creative process. Over-thinking never helped me creatively - and that's what theory was making me do. I could tell myself all these things I could do, but I'd rather just do it. My mind works better by just doing. 

Lots of generalizations in here. We're not all the same.

tl;dr - I get by with what I consider a little more than common sense guitar theory. I play for fun. I don't play country because I don't think it's fun. I don't learn more theory for the same reason.


----------



## Cancer (Nov 29, 2012)

Just my .02$ I wouldn't trade the "a-ha" moments that learning theory gave me for anything. I took half a year of high school theory, learned rhythmic notation, modes, the circle of fifths, and triads, changed my musical life for the better, forever.

I just wished I could have stayed awake for the second half (seventh chords and jazz).

Looking back none of that stuff was complicated either.


----------



## kaaka (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm not a real theory expert. But to learn how to create a chord and know how to relate different chords to a scale is essential basics that everyone should know how to do. A good ear/and good timing is the fundamental of jamming and playing, but sometimes theory is necessary for me and most others, and i feel it can help me greatly when praciticing for improvisation and composing...


----------



## djyngwie (Nov 30, 2012)

I know my basic theory and doing so has really helped me a lot with playing and writing over the years. Then again, I'm a mathematically inclined kind of person, and for some people it may come less easy, though I think everyone can learn something from it. It's no substitute for using your ears and putting in the required time on the instrument, but it's sort of a shortcut.


----------



## SuRTiFy (Nov 30, 2012)

does anyone have Andromeda II?


----------



## Max Dread (Nov 30, 2012)

SuRTiFy said:


> does anyone have Andromeda II?



No - I thought I had, but I saw the doctor and he said I'm fine. Lucky escape.


----------



## StratoJazz (Dec 1, 2012)

*Learn the theory you need to learn for your craft.* 

Meaning, if you're a metal guitarist, transcribe what your favorite artists do and then imitate that. Figure out the other parts the band members play. After that, learn other stuff for extra credit and to use as inspiration for new material.


----------

